# Stress..panic ..anxiety.



## KimberleyV (May 27, 2012)

My grandma was recently diagnosed with cancer ..a week before my IBS started or came through to say it like that. Everytime I think about it I get pains in my stomach and I get a panic attack..I have had panic attacks since I was 10/11 because I was bullied a lot still am some days when I do leave the house. My grandma is having surgury tomorrow and my mom just called her and when she was on the phone my stomach acted up again...could it be that all of this with mu grandma is what pushed me over the edge to say it like that? Anyone have something like this as well?


----------



## MissAnxious (Jul 6, 2011)

KimberleyV said:


> My grandma was recently diagnosed with cancer ..a week before my IBS started or came through to say it like that. Everytime I think about it I get pains in my stomach and I get a panic attack..I have had panic attacks since I was 10/11 because I was bullied a lot still am some days when I do leave the house. My grandma is having surgury tomorrow and my mom just called her and when she was on the phone my stomach acted up again...could it be that all of this with mu grandma is what pushed me over the edge to say it like that? Anyone have something like this as well?


I have Hypochondria or severe anxiety that rears its ugly head as health anxiety. I am 28 years old and have recently had a full blood tests, checking liver, pancreas, kidneys, hemoglobin, white counts, etc... And all came back normal. I mowed the lawn the other day and began itching on my arms so after I finished I went inside and took a shower. Well the generalized itching hasn't stopped. I'll feel it on my arm, then my leg, then my ear, then my back, repeat. I googled it and saw all the dire things that itching could mean internally. I have gotten so anxious I can't eat, I just want to sleep where I feel no anxiousness or itching, I have no energy to do anything. I went to the ER with my fears and they did more blood tests and all came back fine. Made a follow up appointment with my normal doctor today and she feels that my anxiety is probably causing my itch. She prescribed be buspar and atarax to go along with my Effexor and Trazadone. I don't know what to do anymore, I feel like I am going to go crazy. I feel bad that my energy level is to none when my 8 year old wants to play or have fun outside and all I want to do is sleep. I have a stepdaughter that is fighting stage four neuroblastoma cancer and I feel this caused my health anxiety...


----------

